# Tera tubes?



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Before i order some. Anyone using tubes from teraband or am i better off with 1745 and such? 9mm Steel in mind.

/Uba


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

is that the tubes called dub dub?i never tryed them but i will say not all tubes r created the same spend the couple extra dollars get good ones .I fell in the fleabay trap of cheap now i have bunch crap tubes collecting dust :banghead:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I agree. Elastic is cheap so shoot the best. 
Alfredmonkeynipples just posted on tubes and 3/8 steel.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I shot Thera-Tube many years ago. It was the old fat style of tubing with a heavy draw weight. The red version was easier to draw but didn't compare to the popular 1745, 1842, 2040, etc. I'm not sure what the current TB-tubes are like. I haven't seen them in years.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> I agree. Elastic is cheap so shoot the best.
> Alfredmonkeynipples just posted on tubes and 3/8 steel.


 :yeahthat: I was cranking down to say that. Great minds... and mine. :imslow:


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Ty, ill source some of the new tubes from dankun.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Just bought 10m of 1632 red special, 1745P, 1842P and 2040P im so exited. Winter is coming. =D


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Right on bud u will be so much more happy with that stuff !


----------

